
Build your own X-ray machine - ColinWright
http://teravolt.org/x-ray-machine/
======
bdfh42
I can see this might be posted to Reddit (humor certainly or WTF) but surely
not HN.

~~~
ColinWright
Really? That surprises me. An article with details about the way an X-ray
machine actually works, and details on how one was built in the home. Is this
really not of interest to Hackers?

Hmm. You've given me something to think about. I'm going to have to update and
re-run my analyses of the things that seem to be of interest to the HN crowd.

~~~
bdfh42
Sorry, did not mean to offend but I had read that piece earlier in the day and
decided it was completely silly on multiple levels.

Loved the warning that X-Rays contained cancerous chemicals in particular but
there were many highlights.

